# SSD idling at 40 c



## stoggs1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I just checked the temps on my Adata 480 gb ssd and it was sitting idle at 40.

Is this safe?  Note this was an hour playing Metro Exodus which is installed on the drive.

Thank you.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

It's under the specs:    Operating Temperature0°C ~ +70°C


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok so 40 for idle is safe then?


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 26, 2019)

Sounds OK to me. Depends on the SSD as well and its location. Mine is an M.2 drive located between the CPU and GPU socket, guess what my idle temps are....I wouldn't worry after and hour playing you get 40 degrees. Seems normal to me.


----------



## kastriot (Feb 26, 2019)

It's a silicone not a analog HDD so yes even at 75C on idle it will be fine but on other hand if you have 40C body temp then you need a doctor


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 26, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> Sounds OK to me. Depends on the SSD as well and its location. Mine is an M.2 drive located between the CPU and GPU socket, guess what my idle temps are....I wouldn't worry after and hour playing you get 40 degrees. Seems normal to me.


Well I powered my down for a little over an hour and checked again and stated 40 c again, I put my hand on the drive and it was cool to the touch and that was right after playing Metro.

I just might be paranoid but I find it odd both of my mechanical drives idle under 30 c.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes it's normal


----------



## kastriot (Feb 26, 2019)

Read this thread:

*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ssd-overheating-and-underperforming.245929/ *


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 26, 2019)

NVMe drives get a lot hotter than that. 
Also keep in mind that the temperature tends to be of the controller, not the flash memory. The controller temperature doesn't effect the flash performance.


----------



## Joss (Feb 26, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> but I find it odd both of my mechanical drives idle under 30 c


Are they installed in the same place?


----------



## Countryside (Feb 26, 2019)

Its normal for ssd to idle between 30 and 50C



kastriot said:


> It's a silicone not a analog HDD so yes even at 75C on idle it will be fine but on other hand if you have 40C body temp then you need a doctor



Idle ssd @ 75C is not normal and it will not last for much.


----------



## delshay (Feb 26, 2019)

Samsung 850 PRO in my laptop reads 45c & I don't think it will go much higher than this.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 26, 2019)

Laptops are differente more confined space and restircted airflow and usually temps are higher it tepends on user and usage, people run their laptops under a planket or shometing and wonder why it keeps overheating .


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 26, 2019)

Sounds about right, my SSD's idle at 45-50 but that's because they are behind the motherboard and very little airflow there.

Didn't notice any issues, 2.5" SATA ssd's don't heat up much during operation, they are simply too "slow" for that.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 26, 2019)

My m2 is sitting at 52*c at idle right now. also it hits 76c and throttles like nobody's business under load but -shrug- unless i wanted to put a thermal pad between it and the back case panel (it is on the backside of the mobo)... hmm actually thats not a bad idea


----------



## pigulici (Feb 26, 2019)

My samsung 970 pro 1tb m2 it is at 36C idle(room temp is 19C),in same PC I have a ssd 850pro 2tb and idle at 21C, and next to it, a laptop hdd at 24C, so it is normal temp.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 26, 2019)

M2 run at much higher speeds thus higher temps its better to keep it cooled to get the best lifespan and performance out of it.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, so I shouldn't worry then?  This is my first ssd so I am not as experienced with them as other hardware.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 26, 2019)

I own two adata ssds and confirm this is normal for su900 in warm ambient conditions.
I have xpg sx950u too but it runs a bit cooler than su900, my 850 pros and 860 evo stay under 30 even under load.
run hdtne read/write tests and report your load temps.

dunno what adata drive you have,but su650 are notoriously hot ones.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 26, 2019)

My 840 Pro is usually about 35-37C, you can sleep your nights without problems.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, so I ran some benchmarks on the drive and the temps didn't change, I'm assuming the temps are from the controller and from the memory or it's a false positive reading.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 27, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> I'm assuming the temps are from the controller and from the memory


There is nothing else in an SSD. There is nothing "spinning" or "idling".


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> Ok, so I ran some benchmarks on the drive and the temps didn't change, I'm assuming the temps are from the controller and from the memory or it's a false positive reading.



Remember, a lot of temp sensors built into silicon aren't accurate at low temperatures, and often get "stuck" where they won't read below a certain temp. They are there to prevent overhearing, idle Temps aren't a concern.


----------



## Vario (Mar 3, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> Ok, so I shouldn't worry then?  This is my first ssd so I am not as experienced with them as other hardware.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Great temperature no need to worry.  My 2.5 sits around 28C case ambient and my NVMe 970 sits around 33-38*C.  In reality, anything under 80*C is fine.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't see that is unusual in any way, though ... it's not the idle temps that matter.


----------

